
The Shape of Music: How do harmony and melody combine to make music? - nickb
http://www.seedmagazine.com/news/2008/07/the_shape_of_music.php
======
wallflower
Ever since "Donald Duck in Mathmagicland", I've been intrigued by geometrical
relationships inside music

Interesting articles by the writer's collaborator:
<http://www.sju.edu/~rhall/research.htm>

------
jcl
Fascinating stuff... But I wonder how these higher-dimensional geometric
structures map to the reality of hearing: patterns tickling a hairy cone.

------
j2d2
As a musician, it's interesting to read this. It speaks of stuff most
musicians intuitively know and think about but in a language any engineer can
understand.

I hope this encourages some people to pick up a guitar and have at it.

